# beginner cycle of test e and dbol



## godfather (May 30, 2005)

how many mgs of test e should a beginner take a week and how many
mgs of dbol should i take daily.


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2005)

godfather said:
			
		

> how many mgs of test e should a beginner take a week and how many
> mgs of dbol should i take daily.



500 mg/wk of test for 10 weeks & 20-25 mg/ED of dbol for the 1st 4 weeks


----------



## Pirate! (May 30, 2005)

Spread the dbol evenly throughout the day, as well.


----------



## godfather (May 30, 2005)

as a beginner i should do a 10 week cycle? could i run nolva on cycle to prevent gyno.


----------



## dtr98 (May 30, 2005)

split the 500mgs @ 250mg 2x wk and run you cycle at least 2wks


----------



## Cardinal (May 30, 2005)

You can run nolva as a preventative.  But I would consider running Arimidex instead.  Far cheaper as you use a lot less of it(you also don't have to deal with the bad taste of liquid nolva).


----------



## Pirate! (May 30, 2005)

dtr98 said:
			
		

> split the 500mgs @ 250mg 2x wk and run you cycle at least 2wks


I hope you didn't mean at least 2 weeks. 

For this cycle, I'd recommend 10-20 mg/day nolva instead of arimidex for gyno prevention.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> 500 mg/wk of test for 10 weeks & 20-25 mg/ED of dbol for the 1st 4 weeks



I agree with LAM, but you could do a 8 week cycle ( thats what I would do for a first time cycle) and you could do 400mg test ( 200mg 2x a week) and week 1-4 20-25mg Dbol.


----------



## Du (May 30, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't mean at least 2 weeks.
> 
> For this cycle, I'd recommend 10-20 mg/day nolva instead of arimidex for gyno prevention.


I assume he meant 12. 

I agree with what you said above, but would like to add that it would be a good idea to have a-dex or femara on hand to kill bloat if and when necessary. Id highly recommend against simply using an AI like arimidex to prevent gyno.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2005)

Arimidex is usually given to women for reduction of estrogen for breast cancer after others such as nolvadex has failed to do the job.


----------



## 19-chief (May 31, 2005)

at 400-500mg test enan per week, gyno shouldn't be an issue... not everyone is the same though. remember, estrogen is not an enemy when the goal is hypertrophy... i'd kept nolva on hand just in case. if you are gonna take dbol, well, then your chances of excess estrogen go up considerably. as far as the water rentention goes... protect against HBP and remember to take your hawthorn berry.

follow LAM's advice.


----------



## dtr98 (May 31, 2005)

sorry typo, should be 12wks




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't mean at least 2 weeks.
> 
> For this cycle, I'd recommend 10-20 mg/day nolva instead of arimidex for gyno prevention.


----------



## pengers84 (May 31, 2005)

personally i wouldnt bother with dbol, you'll get great results with test alone. just my opinion though


----------

